# My first comp



## Craig N (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a pic from my first comp the npa north west where I came second. After weeks of graft It finally paid of and made it seem worth while, especially now i can eat chocolate lol. Any questions regarding my diet I will answer


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

great photos mate!! well done!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice pics mate you must be chuffed, what do you think are the areas you need to improve on?


----------



## Craig N (Jun 25, 2008)

Well chuffed mate. Ineed to improve My legs definately, and i want to add some depth to my chest and back


----------



## RickyM (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking realy good mate, well done.

Excellent condition, how long was your prep diet and what BF were you when you began your contest prep??


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics. Nice physique. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## mainman1466867946 (Sep 16, 2008)

What do you weigh in those photos


----------



## hack squatter (May 9, 2007)

excellent pics mate very impressive. I am thinking of doing my first show next year, what was your diet and how did you structure it.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Great physique mate, keep up the hard work!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Fair play!


----------



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Dec 16, 2008)

...good job!!!


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking really good mate-All the hard graft has definitely paid off.,you deserve a huge bar of chocolate or a cream cake mate lol.


----------

